# Waldweg Keplerpfad Silberhütte nach Floß total zerstört



## ragazza (12. Juni 2022)

Bin seit längerer Zeit mal wieder einen meiner Lieblingstrails von der Silberhütte runter Richtung Gaisweiher gefahren. 
Beim Einsprung in den dritten Teil war ich vollkommen perplex. Waldarbeiter haben auf einer Länge von 850 Metern aus einem ehemals wunderschönen Waldweg mit kleinen Naturjumps und schönen Anliegern eine 5 Meter breite, braune, schlammige, pflanzenfreie Waldautostrasse gebaut. Eine Zerstörung von so unglaublichem Ausmaß, das mir richtig übel wird, wenn ich dran denke. Wie kann man sowas machen bzw genehmigen ? Noch dazu ist der Weg zu 100% Teil des Premium-Wanderwegs Keplerpfad. Ich bin unheimlich traurig darüber. Es ist unwiederbringlich alles zerstört.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juni 2022)

Sollen wir dich etwas trösten? Der Forst kann halt machen was er will, was willst du den dagegen mache?
Wenn du mutig bist, Bau mit ein paar Jungs eine Jumpline rein 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (13. Juni 2022)

Der Forst kann nicht machen, was er will.
Hast Du Fotos?
Wo ist das genau?
Eine Anzeige an die UNB ist in jedem Falle geraten.


----------



## huzzel (13. Juni 2022)

Ich kann mir nicht Mal vorstellen, dass der Förster bzw. der Eigentümer über so einen Zustand begeistert sind. Von daher könnte eine Nachfrage beim Förster auch schon was bringen. 
Schließlich zerstört niemand sein Eigentum mehr als nötig.
Aber ohne die Gegebenheiten zu kennen und ohne Bilder, schwierig das zu beurteilen.
Und hin und wieder gibt es ausreichende Gründe eine Rückegasse oder gar einen Weg zu zerpflügen. Aber gerade bei Wegen ist der Förster dann ( eigentlich) hinterher, dass er wieder instand gesetzt wird.


----------



## Smithie (13. Juni 2022)

Euren Vertrauen in die Institutionen und den Forst in aller Ehre, aber:

ich hab' mich vor geraumer Zeit beim damaligen Chef vom Naturpark Veldensteiner Forst Wolfgang Geissler persönlich darüber beschwert, dass ein bestimmter Pfad in der Fränkischen massakriert und mit grobem Geäst vollgemacht wurde.

Ich wurde freundlich empfangen, mein Anliegen aufgenommen (ich hatte Fotos und genaue Standortangaben) und mir wurde zugesichert, der Sache wird nachgegangen.

Passiert ist: nix.

Das einzige Mal, wo ich erlebt hab', dass der Wanderweg mindestens von Ästen befreit wurde, war auf dem "Premium Wanderweg" Goldsteig auf der Abfahrt vom Rauhen Kulm nach Kalteck.

Von daher würde ich am ehesten die Touristiker vor Ort darauf hinweisen, dass ihr "Premium Wanderweg" dahin ist.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Juni 2022)

Ich würde sagen, ganz normaler Standard und es wird sicher in Zukunft auch nicht besser. Kann man ja von Jahr zu Jahr beobachten, das Gerät wird immer grösser und die Fahrer immer rücksichtsloser.
 Mittlerweile reicht ein gut ausgebauter Waldweg ja nicht mal mehr aus für diese Monstergeräte mit Überbreite, aber selbst die Kleineren sinken in den von unseren Großvätern geschotterten Wegen gnadenlos ein.
 Bis auf ein paar felsige Hotspots, mit Gasthaus und Parkplatz, wird man sich in D über kurz oder lang eh von Wanderwegen verabschieden müssen. Der Wald als Erholungsort hat ausgedient, so mein Eindruck.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Juni 2022)

Deshalb sollte man das der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde beim zuständigen Landratsamt zur Kenntnis bringen. Die müssen dann tätig werden.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juni 2022)

So lange das zum normalen Forstgebiet gehört kann die UNB nicht viel machen und werden die auch nicht, Forstbetrieb geht vor, damit wird Geld gemacht.
Die wird erst tätig wenn das im FFH Gebiet gemacht werden soll, da darfst du gar nix.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Juni 2022)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> So lange das zum normalen Forstgebiet gehört kann die UNB nicht viel machen und werden die auch nicht, Forstbetrieb geht vor, damit wird Geld gemacht.
> Die wird erst tätig wenn das im FFH Gebiet gemacht werden soll, da darfst du gar nix.


Sorry, aber da darf ich Dich korrigieren.
Die Zerstörung von Wegen ist ein Vorgang, welcher die UNB durchaus angeht.

Erst einmal ist auch der erwerbswirtschaftliche tätige Grundeigentümer an den Art. 26 BayNatSchG gebunden, der ihm den pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur auferlegt.
Weiter greift hier wohl auch die Verpflichtung des Freistaates Bayern und der Gebietskörperschaften aus dem Art. 37 BayNatSchG.


----------



## Smithie (13. Juni 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Die Zerstörung von Wegen ist ein Vorgang, welcher die UNB durchaus angeht.


Gut zu wissen.

Weisst du vielleicht auch von Fällen, wo die UNB tatsächlich eingegriffen hat und der Wegemassakerverursacher den Weg wiederherstellen musste?

Das deckt sich nämlich nicht mit meinen Beobachtungen im Gelände (egal ob die Fränkische, Fichtel oder Altmühltal).

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es im Forstgesetz irgendeinen Passus gibt, der es dem Grundbesitzer erlaubt, zum Zwecke Holzgewinnung geeignete Transportmöglichkeiten zu schaffen, sonst würde es im Wald nicht so aussehen, wie es aussieht.

Sprich:
UNB ruft den Toni an, "Uns ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Wanderweg XY, der über deinen Grund läuft, durch Forstarbeiten in eine Schlammwüste verwandelt wurde -- ja mei, irgendwie muss ich ja das Holz mit dem Harvester ernten können und wegschaffen -- alles klar, schönen Tag noch."

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein und die UNB nur schlampig arbeitet, macht es auch nicht besser, denn fürs Drangsalieren von Erholungssuchenden, die sich nicht so einfach wehren können (Stichwort: Verwaltungsvorschrift) hat die UNB offenbar Zeit und Mittel.


----------



## ragazza (13. Juni 2022)

ich muss jetzt erst mal erörtern welcher Landkreis das ist, Neustadt Waldnaab oder Tirschenreuth, liegt hart an der Grenze. Dann versuche ich mit dem zuständigen LRA Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huzzel (13. Juni 2022)

Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, mich interessiert hier das Ergebnis. Bilder wären trotzdem schön, damit alle sehen können, worüber überhaupt diskutiert wird.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Juni 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt erst mal erörtern welcher Landkreis das ist, Neustadt Waldnaab oder Tirschenreuth, liegt hart an der Grenze. Dann versuche ich mit dem zuständigen LRA Kontakt aufzunehmen.


Wenn Du Unterstützung seitens der DIMB Fachberatung oder DIMB Rechtsreferat oder einfach überhaupt brauchst, sag bitte Bescheid.


----------



## ragazza (13. Juni 2022)

ich war so perplex, dass ich das fotografieren vergessen hatte, sorry. 
Habe jetzt aber angekickt und das zuständige LRA angeschrieben. Bin gespannt, ob überhaupt eine Antwort kommt.
Zwecks Bildern: vielleicht können ja die Einheimischen zwischenzeitlich mal ein paar Fotos machen, ich werde in den nächsten sechs Wochen nicht dort sein, bin im Ausland. 
Es ist dieser Bereich:


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2022)

Dürfte auf jeden Fall Kreis NEW sein. Ist aber werder NSG noch Natura2000 Gebiet. Nur Naturpark und Landschaftsschutzgebiet.


----------



## ragazza (19. Juni 2022)

Das LRA Neustadt Waldnaab hat geantwortet. Sie wollen sich den Schaden persönlich ansehen


----------



## ragazza (25. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich am Landratsamt Neustadt Waldnaab nochmal nachgebohrt habe, bekam ich heute diese Antwort:



Hallo Herr %%%%%%%%, 

ich habe den Weg in Augenschein genommen und mit den BaySF (mit dem Leiter und dem Revierförster) gesprochen. Die Schäden waren aufgrund der Witterung nicht vermeidbar. Diese werden aber beseitigt.



Viele Grüße 

§§§§§ §§§§§§§§§



Naturpark NOW Ranger

Naturpark Nördlicher Oberpfälzer Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (25. Juli 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Diese werden aber beseitigt.


Da bin ich aber gespannt ... 

Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, wie es weitergeht (so in einem Jahr müssten die Schäden behoben sein, oder?   ).


----------



## ragazza (25. Juli 2022)

welche "Witterung" war nun wohl gemeint ? Wollte nicht noch mehr nachbohren, die Zerstörung war ja vor der Hitzewelle


----------



## huzzel (25. Juli 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> welche "Witterung" war nun wohl gemeint ?


Wohl der feuchte Winter, den wir zum Glück hatten. Sonst würde es jetzt im Wald noch viel schlimmer aussehen (oder bald aussehen wird) 😟. Aber es ist immer noch kein Regen in Sicht.


----------



## ragazza (25. Juli 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Wohl der feuchte Winter, den wir zum Glück hatten. Sonst würde es jetzt im Wald noch viel schlimmer aussehen (oder bald aussehen wird) 😟. Aber es ist immer noch kein Regen in Sicht.


ja, eine kleine Katastrophe schon jetzt


----------



## huzzel (26. Juli 2022)

Dachte heute früh, ich fahr im Herbst.
Überall halbgrüne oder ganz welke Blätter auf dem Boden. Das ist nicht gesund für die Bäume 😟


----------



## ragazza (26. November 2022)

kleines Update:
war neulich mal wieder in der Gegend und bin den Weg abgefahren. Positiv: es sieht bei weitem nicht mehr ganz so erschreckend aus wie im Sommer. Natürlich ist der ehemalige Trail nicht mehr vorhanden, es wurde aber zumindest daran gearbeitet und so etwas wie ein Waldweg daraus gemacht. Im mittleren Bereich holt sich die Natur bereits schon wieder ihren Teil zurück und der Weg schrumpft auf Trailbreite zusammen. 

Blick nach oben: so sah es früher in etwa aus:




Blick nach unten: im Eingangsbereich sind die Spuren noch sehr deutlich, da brauchts noch viel Erosion und Begrünung bis die Reifenspuren verschwinden. 





Generell ist die Abfahrt natürlich noch schneller geworden, kaum noch größere Steine oder Schlammlöcher im Weg. Laufen lassen oder besser mittreten ist angesagt. Dann kann man auch ein paar kleine Sprünge rausquetschen .


----------



## Phantomas (27. November 2022)

😨Schaut nach Reifenspuren von Fatbikes aus


----------



## RitcheyP650 (29. November 2022)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Das sieht nach einem ganz normalen Rückeweg aus, der vermutlich mehrere Jahre nicht mehr nennenswert befahren wurde, da keine Holzernte erfolgte. Wenn bei feuchter Witterung dreimal ein Rückeschlepper mit entsprechender Stammholzauflage drüber fährt, dann fehlt die obere Grasnarbe. Das wächst aber sehr schnell wieder nach. Wenn man deinen Eingangspost liest, meint man hier ist eine Kompanie Panzer durch gefahren. Jetzt lasst mal die unter Naturschutzbehörde da wo sie ist. Die hat in dem Fall gar nichts als Handhabe. Ganz normale geregelte Waldwirtschaft. Alle wollen nachhaltiges Holz aus heimischer Waldwirtschaft, kurze Wege, Beton durch Holz substituieren, aber Holz soll dann bitte doch nicht geerntet werden. Ja, ich bin Mountainbiker und Waldbesitzer! Bitte denkt daran, die Wege die wir alle nutzen, werden überwiegend von Walbesitzern und Genossenschaften gebaut.


----------



## ragazza (29. November 2022)

RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Das sieht nach einem ganz normalen Rückeweg aus, der vermutlich mehrere Jahre nicht mehr nennenswert befahren wurde, da keine Holzernte erfolgte. Wenn bei feuchter Witterung dreimal ein Rückeschlepper mit entsprechender Stammholzauflage drüber fährt, dann fehlt die obere Grasnarbe. Das wächst aber sehr schnell wieder nach. Wenn man deinen Eingangspost liest, meint man hier ist eine Kompanie Panzer durch gefahren. Jetzt lasst mal die unter Naturschutzbehörde da wo sie ist. Die hat in dem Fall gar nichts als Handhabe. Ganz normale geregelte Waldwirtschaft. Alle wollen nachhaltiges Holz aus heimischer Waldwirtschaft, kurze Wege, Beton durch Holz substituieren, aber Holz soll dann bitte doch nicht geerntet werden. Ja, ich bin Mountainbiker und Waldbesitzer! Bitte denkt daran, die Wege die wir alle nutzen, werden überwiegend von Walbesitzern und Genossenschaften gebaut.


das Bild entstand *nach* der Wiederherstellung des Weges, vor einem halben Jahr sah das noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## huzzel (30. November 2022)

Eben, alles so, wie es soll 🙂
Sah erst scheiße aus und jetzt passt wieder alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (30. November 2022)

RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Das sieht nach einem ganz normalen Rückeweg aus, der vermutlich mehrere Jahre nicht mehr nennenswert befahren wurde, da keine Holzernte erfolgte. Wenn bei feuchter Witterung dreimal ein Rückeschlepper mit entsprechender Stammholzauflage drüber fährt, dann fehlt die obere Grasnarbe. Das wächst aber sehr schnell wieder nach. Wenn man deinen Eingangspost liest, meint man hier ist eine Kompanie Panzer durch gefahren. Jetzt lasst mal die unter Naturschutzbehörde da wo sie ist. Die hat in dem Fall gar nichts als Handhabe. Ganz normale geregelte Waldwirtschaft. Alle wollen nachhaltiges Holz aus heimischer Waldwirtschaft, kurze Wege, Beton durch Holz substituieren, aber Holz soll dann bitte doch nicht geerntet werden. Ja, ich bin Mountainbiker und Waldbesitzer! Bitte denkt daran, die Wege die wir alle nutzen, werden überwiegend von Walbesitzern und Genossenschaften gebaut.



Das Bayrische Waldgesetz soll, wie im Artikel 1 nachgelesen werden kann, u.a.
"die Erholung der Bevölkerung im Wald zu ermöglichen und die Erholungsmöglichkeit zu verbessern,
die biologische Vielfalt des Waldes zu erhalten und erforderlichenfalls zu erhöhen,
...
einen Ausgleich zwischen den Belangen der Allgemeinheit und der Waldbesitzer herbeizuführen."

Aus diesem Grunde regelt dieses Gesetz:
Art. 9
Erhaltung des Waldes
(1) Jede Handlung, durch welche die Produktionskraft des Waldbodens vernichtet oder wesentlich geschwächt oder durch welche der Waldboden beseitigt wird (Waldzerstörung), ist verboten.

Art. 14
Bewirtschaftung des Waldes
(1) Der Wald ist im Rahmen der Zweckbestimmung dieses Gesetzes sachgemäß zu bewirtschaften und vor Schäden zu bewahren. Hierzu sind insbesondere
...
die Wälder bedarfsgerecht und naturschonend zu erschließen,
*der Waldboden und die Waldbestände bei der Waldbewirtschaftung pfleglich zu behandeln*.



Noch Fragen?


----------



## huzzel (30. November 2022)

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Waldboden und Weg/Rückegassen?
Man kann leider nicht alles mit dem Helikopter rausholen.

Du zitierst "zu erschließen". Überlege Mal kurz, was das heißt. Kleiner Hint: Rückegassen anlegen und diese benutzen.


----------



## Smithie (30. November 2022)

Frage an die Waldbesitzer (@RitcheyP650 ) in der Runde:

warum werden Rückegassen oft genau dort angelegt, wo ein schmaler, *markierter Wanderweg* verläuft, bzw. warum fahren die schweren Maschinen oft genau über diese Wanderwege in den Wald? Und zerstören in dem Prozess den Wanderweg, bzw. machen aus ihn eine Rückegasse, die, wenn da nicht gerade Heerscharen von Wanderern und Bikern entlang fahren, nach einiger Zeit so aussieht:






Oder so (jeweils vorher-nachher):



























Fallbeispiele aus der Oberpfalz/Fränkischen Schweiz.

Ich könnte das nach Extremereignissen nachvollziehen -- z.B. wenn Sturmschäden schnell beseitigt werden müssen, um Schädlingsbefall vorzubeugen, geht es nicht anders (in Oberbayern schon öfters nach Föhnstürmen gesehen) -- aber so ist es einfach nur mutwillige Zerstörung touristischer Infrastruktur, die Rückegasse könnte ja 50m links oder rechts des Wanderweges verlaufen.

Eigentlich müssten die Wanderervereine (FSV, FAV, FGV) dagegen Sturm laufen, warum sie das nicht tun, ist mir ein Rätsel, es wird ja das vernichtet, was sie in jahrelanger Arbeit erschaffen und gepflegt haben.


----------



## huzzel (30. November 2022)

Da würde ich sagen, wurde der Weg evtl. in eine Rückegasse gelegt, weil die da war?
Kann aber auch andersrum sein. Als Grund würde ich generell sagen, warum 2 Meter neben einer vorhandenen Schneiße eine zusätzliche machen?
Dass der Weg nach den Arbeiten nicht wieder (einigermaßen) hergerichtet wird, steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt und sollte auch beim Förster angemahnt werden.


----------



## Smithie (30. November 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Da würde ich sagen, wurde der Weg evtl. in eine Rückegasse gelegt, weil die da war?


Wo siehst du auf meinen Fotos eine Rückegasse? Da waren vorher bestimmt keine!


----------



## huzzel (30. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> warum werden Rückegassen oft genau dort angelegt, wo ein schmaler, *markierter Wanderweg* verläuft,


Weil du das so geschrieben hast 😉


----------



## Smithie (30. November 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Weil du das so geschrieben hast 😉


Für diejenigen, die *bewusst* das Geschriebene missverstehen:

*zuerst* war der *Wanderweg* da, der *später* *durch Holzarbeiten* *entweder völlig zerstört* wurde und später zuwucherte (Bilder 1, 3) oder *zur Rückegasse/Harvesterweg verbreitet* wurde (Bilder 4-7).


----------



## huzzel (30. November 2022)

Dann schreib das doch gleich so 🙄

Ändert aber nix an meiner Aussage:



huzzel schrieb:


> Als Grund würde ich generell sagen, warum 2 Meter neben einer vorhandenen Schneiße eine zusätzliche machen?
> Dass der Weg nach den Arbeiten nicht wieder (einigermaßen) hergerichtet wird, steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt und sollte auch beim Förster angemahnt werden.


----------



## huzzel (30. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> ie Rückegasse könnte ja 50m links oder rechts des Wanderweges verlaufen.


Ergänzung:
Rückegassen sind alle 30-40 Meter.
Kann es sein, dass du was anderes meinst und wir aneinander vorbeireden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitcheyP650 (30. November 2022)

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die Rückegasse oder Weg, beides wenig oder gar nicht befestigt, werden bei intakten Wäldern ohne unvorhergesehene Kalamitäten oft 5 oder 8 Jahre gar nicht benutzt und befahren. Dann wird wieder mal geerntet und befahren. In den 8 Jahren wächst alles zu, bis auf die Wanderspur. Du kannst dir sicher sein, Waldwirtschaft wird schon länger als MTB betrieben.
Btw, der Wald ist für alle da, jeder findet seine Nutzung. Bitte aber nicht vergessen, jeder qm Wald gehört jemandem und der hat oft ein ganz anderes Interesse und Herangehensweise an sein Eigentum als so mancher Nutzer. Auf den gezeigten Bildern mag vielleicht einigen etwas nicht gefallen, es ist aber alles rechtmäsig und schadet dem Wald ganz sicher nicht nachhaltig. Auch müssen sich die Waldbesitzer für ihr Tun nicht ständig erklären.
Einfach mit dem Bike durchfahren, dran freuen, mal mehr mal weniger Herausforderung, aber dann ist auch mal gut!


----------



## Smithie (30. November 2022)

RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> Einfach mit dem Bike durchfahren


Das würde ich gerne sehen, wie du auf dem ehemaligen Pfad auf dem Foto 1 und 3 "einfach mal durchfährst", die Vegetation war im ersten Fall höher als ich und im zweiten Fall das lange Grass recht dicht und der Boden mit liegengelassenen Ästen übersät. Von den Fällen, wo die erstandene Vegetation nach einem Kahlschlag aus mannshohen Brombeeren oder Brennesseln besteht.



RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> Bitte aber nicht vergessen, jeder qm Wald gehört jemandem und der hat oft ein ganz anderes Interesse und Herangehensweise an sein Eigentum als so mancher Nutzer.


Verstehe ich das richtig: ein Waldbesitzer braucht keine Rücksicht auf bestehende touristische Infrastruktur und die Natur zu nehmen und darf sich ohne weiteres wie die sprichwörtliche Axt im Walde benehmen?

Das würde so Einiges erklären. 

Allerdings hab' ich das bayerische Waldgesetz doch etwas anders verstanden.


----------



## Smithie (30. November 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Rückegassen sind alle 30-40 Meter.


Von mir aus ruhig 20m links und 20m rechts des *vorhandenen, markierten Wanderweges*.

Oder aber der Harvester könnte *nicht direkt auf dem vorhandenem, markierten Wanderweg* in den Wald fahren.


----------



## RitcheyP650 (30. November 2022)

Durch meine Wälder laufen ca 5km Wege, welche ausnahmslos von meinem Großvater, Vater und mir gebaut und gepflegt wurden und dies komplett aus eigener Kasse. Da kann jeder laufen oder Bike fahren, Reiten nicht so gerne. Einige Abschnitte sind auch gekennzeichnet und touristisch ausgeschildert, gefragt wurden wir dazu in keinem einzigen Fall. Stört mich jetzt auch nicht weiter. Vorschriften zu meinen Wegen akzeptiere ich aber auch nicht! In der Regel räume ich nach der Ernte den Weg wieder, macht ja auch Sinn. Kann aber durchaus ein paar Wochen dauern.

Wenn der von dir geschilderte Weg für ein paar Monate schlecht befahrbar ist, dann fahr einfach wo anders. Das ist doch gerade das Salz in der Suppe, die Abwechslung... Da reg ich mich als Biker gar nicht lange auf.


----------



## scratch_a (30. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Wanderervereine (FSV, FAV, FGV) dagegen Sturm laufen, warum sie das nicht tun, ist mir ein Rätsel, es wird ja das vernichtet, was sie in jahrelanger Arbeit erschaffen und gepflegt haben.



Gute Frage...könnte mich wirklich nicht daran erinnern, dass das in den letzten Jahren ein Thema bei den Wegemeistertagungen war. Vielleicht, weil man hier ziemlich machtlos ist?

Klar, im Gesetz steht natürlich, dass kein Schaden angerichtet werden soll, aber ich vermute, dass es hier einen großen Spielraum gibt. 
Ein Arbeitskollege und Waldbesitzer sagte mir mal, dass er vom Förster zusammengeschissen worden ist, als er mit seinem kleinen Bulldog einen Weg befahren wollte, der etwas matschig war. Auf seine Nachfrage, warum das beim Staatsforst keine Rolle spiele (weil dort einige Wege quasi umgepflügt wurden), wurde ihm nur geantwortet "das steht hier nicht zur Debatte" . Sprich, der Staatsforst hat mehr oder weniger Narrenfreiheit. Für die privaten Waldbesitzer kommt es dann wohl auf den zuständigen Förster drauf an, was so alles geduldet wird bzw. wie der Waldbesitzer eben selber tickt. 

Und Wanderverbände? Die haben das mehr oder weniger hinzunehmen und sollen wohl froh sein, dass sie geduldet werden.
Übrigens, nach "Art. 28 Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen" müssen zwar Eigentümer vor Anbringung von Markierungen benachrichtigt werden, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es oft in Form von einer Bekanntmachung im Gemeindeblatt oder dergleichen geschieht und nicht jeder Besitzer explizit angeschrieben wird. Kann ich aber nicht sagen, wie das die verschiedenen Gemeinden/Städte handhaben. Geduldet müssen die Markierungen so eh werden.

Ich vermute, dass es eben drauf ankommt, wer den Wald bewirtschaftet....manche achten etwas auf die (Wander-) Wege, andere scheißen sich nix drum. Erst am WE gesehen, dass ein Waldbauer einen Baum erst oberhalb der Wandermarkierung abgeschnitten hat. Da weiß man dann auch gleich, dass dieser schon darauf achtet, was er da macht. Kenne aber leider auch negative Beispiele, wo ein Weg dann kaum noch befahrbar ist. Leider weiß man es halt nicht vorher, in welchen Zustand ein Weg ist und deshalb ist es auch nicht immer gleich so einfach, eine Alternative zu finden. Um den Heimatort rum geht es ja, wenn man weiß, wo gerade gearbeitet wird. Kommt man in weiter entlegene Regionen, wird es eben schwieriger. Hinzu kommt noch, dass man selbst daheim oft nur wenige naturnahe Wege hat. Wenn dann gerade diese wenigen auch noch "zerstört" werden, ist es einfach ärgerlich. Von dem her finde ich so ein Spruch "fahr einfach wo anders" nicht immer für zielführend, wenn auch aus Sicht eines Waldbesitzers nachvollziehbar.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Für Wald in Privatbesitz zuständig ist ein Förster, welcher bei einem Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft & Forsten, AELF angestellt ist.
Der Bayrische Staatsforst (BaySF, ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen des Bayrischen Staates in der Rechtsform Anstalt des Öffentlichen Rechts) ist zuständig für den Waldbesitz des Freistaates Bayern.

Der BaySF hat als Wirtschaftsunternehmen die Rolle des Traktorfahrers, welcher im obigen Beispiel von einem AELF-Förster zurechtgewiesen wurde. Gleichzeitig ist er seine eigene Forstaufsichtsbehörde. Daraus ist die beklagte "Narrenfreiheit" erklärbar und man kann verstehen, warum der AELF-Förster nicht das Tun des BaySF diskutieren wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitcheyP650 (1. Dezember 2022)

BaySf und privater Waldbesitzer sind rechtlich gleichgestellt. Die hoheitliche Aufsicht z.B. über die Einhaltung des Waldgesetzes übernimmt gegenüber beiden Eigentümern der Förster des AELF


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Dezember 2022)

RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> BaySf und privater Waldbesitzer sind rechtlich gleichgestellt. Die hoheitliche Aufsicht z.B. über die Einhaltung des Waldgesetzes übernimmt gegenüber beiden Eigentümern der Förster des AELF


Woher hast denn diese Weisheit?


----------



## RitcheyP650 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ja weil es so Fakt ist. Was interpretierst du anders?
Förster ist ein Beruf, sagt aber nix über die Rechte und Pflichten des jeweiligen aus. Bei der BaySf sind es Angestellte, beim AELF sind Beamte. Ein BaySf Förster hat mir Privatwaldbesitzer gar nix zu sagen.

Ich glaube das Thema kann man jetzt dann gut sein lassen.


----------



## RitcheyP650 (1. Dezember 2022)

MIr war wichtig, die Sache aus Sicht des Waldbesitzers und -bewirtschafters aufzuzeigen.
Dass das nicht immer alles Toll für einen Aussenstehenden der Materie ist, kann ich mir vorstellen.
Bedenkt bitte auch, jeder von uns braucht Holz direkt oder indirekt. Ich war schon in Wäldern in der Schweiz, Skandinavien, Rumänien und der Ukraine, sind teilweise EU Länder mit den gleichen Vorgaben, die Umsetzung der Bewirtschaftung klafft aber weit auseinander. 
Die Bewirtschaftung der deutschen Wälder in Bezug auf Nachhaltigkeit (wurde bei uns vor 300 Jahren erstmalig definiert) und Naturverträglichkeit ist weltweit der höchste Standard. Auch wenn es manchen wohl nie weit genug geht! Ähnliches gilt für die Schweiz und Frankreich. FAkt ist auch, unsere Wälder sind seit mehreren Jahrhunderten Nutzwälder, also keine Urwälder mehr. Die BaySf und verantwortungsbewusste Privatwaldbesitzer versuchen in der Bewirtschaftung möglichst nahe an der Natur zu bleiben und weiter zu entwickeln. Hier tut sich die letzten 10 Jahre enorm viel. Ein sogenannter Plenterwald wird hier angestrebt und ist auch noch lange nicht erreicht. Veränderungen im Wald brauchen aber Jahrzehnte oder noch länger.
Jeder Waldbesitzer der rechnen kann kommt zur naturgemäßen Waldbewirtschaftung.

Osteuropa und vor allem auch die Ukraine sind ein trauriges Beispiel, wie die letzten 15 Jahre die letzten Urwälder in Europa platt gemacht wurden. Korruption in Rumänien und vor allem Ukraine ein großes Problem. Und die EU schaut in Osteuropa einfach zu. Ukrainische Buchenurwälder, ich hab sie noch bestaunen dürfen!


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Dezember 2022)

RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> Ja weil es so Fakt ist. Was interpretierst du anders?
> Förster ist ein Beruf, sagt aber nix über die Rechte und Pflichten des jeweiligen aus. Bei der BaySf sind es Angestellte, beim AELF sind Beamte. Ein BaySf Förster hat mir Privatwaldbesitzer gar nix zu sagen.
> 
> Ich glaube das Thema kann man jetzt dann gut sein lassen.


Was für ein Fakt soll was denn sein?

AELF-Förster sind keine "Beamten".
"Beamter" ist ein Dienstverhältnis und sagt nichts über Befugnisse aus.
Du machst ein Sammelsurium von Mischmasch auf.
Auf so einer Basis argumentiere ich nicht weiter.
Du liegst aber total falsch.


----------



## huzzel (2. Dezember 2022)

Unsere AELF-Försterin ist eine Beamtin 🙂.
Und sie hat in Richtung Papa-Staat erstinstanzlichen das Sagen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Dezember 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> AELF-Förster sind keine "Beamten".








						Revierleiterin/Revierleiter
					

Die Revierleiterinnen und Revierleiter als die klassischen Förster sind im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorschriften und der betrieblichen Vorgaben für den Betriebsvollzug im Staatswald (Bayerische Staatsforsten) bzw. für Aufgaben im Privat- und Körperschaftswald sowie als Forstrevierleiter an einem...



					www.stmelf.bayern.de
				



zumindest sagt 



> Berufsaussichten
> 
> Nach erfolgreich abgelegter Qualifikationsprüfung können die Anwärterinnen und Anwärter in ein Beamtenverhältnis bei der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung oder in ein Angestelltenverhältnis bei den Bayerischen Staatsforsten übernommen werden.


----------



## Smithie (2. Dezember 2022)

@RitcheyP650
Ich finde es sehr interessant, die Sichtweise eines Privatwaldbesitzers präsentiert zu bekommen.

Allerdings hab' ich immer noch keine Antwort auf die Frage


Smithie schrieb:


> warum werden Rückegassen oft genau dort angelegt, wo ein schmaler, *markierter Wanderweg* verläuft, bzw. warum fahren die schweren Maschinen oft genau über diese Wanderwege in den Wald?



Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Smithie (2. Dezember 2022)

Was die "Nachhaltigkeit" betrifft:

es kommt mir immer wieder die Kˆ*&#, ähm Galle hoch, wenn ich mich durch eine Harvestermassakerschlammwüste durchwühlen muss und am Ende vor einem Stapel 10m-Kontainerholz für ?China, ?Amerika stehe, mit drangebappten Zettel der Bayerischen Staatsforsten "Nachhaltig wirtschaften."


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Dezember 2022)

Werter @reo-fahrer .
Überwiegend sind AELF-Förster keine Beamten.
Sie üben jedoch eine hoheitliche Aufgabe aus, haben in ihren Revieren sogar Polizeibefugnis.

Was Du also zitierst, falsifiziert meine Aussage überhaupt nicht.

Die zitierte Möglichkeit der Beamtenkarriere bezieht sich im Übrigen auf den BaySF.
Wie schon gesagt, habe ich jedoch auf weitere Diskussion dieses Sammelsuriums an Halbwissen, Nichtwissen, Verdrehungen, Besserwisserei u.dgl. mehr keine Lust.

Dass ich Dir überhaupt antworte liegt allein daran, dass du mich zitiert hast und aufzeigen wolltest, dass meine Aussage nicht stimmt.
Das aber ist dir eben nicht gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitcheyP650 (2. Dezember 2022)

@Smithie
ich glaub das ist jetzt eher eine Definitionssache...
eine Rückegasse verläuft in der Regel im stehenden Bestand und ermöglicht dem Harvester und anschl. dem Rückezug um in den Bestand zu gelangen und von ihr aus zu bearbeiten. Damit wird flächiges befahren vermieden. z.B. 20m Abstand, dann wird mit 10m Kranreichweite die gesamten 20m Abstand bearbeitet oder größerer Abstand, dann aber mit motormanueller Zufällung - weniger Bodenverbrauch für die Rückegasse. Kann sein, das hier der Wanderweg verläuft, dann wächst er nach der Ernte auch wieder zu. Beim erstmaligen Anlegen der Rückegasse wird mit der Harvester eine 4m breite Schneise geschlagen. Die Äste der dabei entnommenen Bäume werden ganz gezielt auf der zukünftigen Rückegasse belassen um eine bodenschonende tragfähige "Matratze" für die nachfolgenden Befahrungen zu schaffen. Da will dann keiner mit dem Bike fahren. Bei späteren Ernteeinsätzen versucht man das Astmaterial möglichst im Bestand zu lassen, da in der Rinde die meisten Nährstoffe des Baumes beinhaltet sind. Funktioniert oft nicht wie gewünscht, dann landet es eben wieder auf der Rückegasse. Darum arbeite ich möglichst ohne Harvester.
Das Holz muss natürlich auf einen LKW befahrbaren Weg gerückt werden, da wird am meisten Gewicht bewegt und daran leider der Weg entsprechend.
Der Wanderweg verläuft natürlich über eine nicht bestockte Fläche, die wird bei der Ernte eben auch von den Maschinen befahren. Was jetzt zuerst da war, Wanderweg oder Weg für die Maschinen, ich vermute letzteres. Wald wird schon immer bewirtschaftet, ob mit Pferd oder maschinell, bewandert wohl erst seit sich die Menschen die Zeit dazu nehmen können.


----------



## RitcheyP650 (2. Dezember 2022)

Hey LeFritzz,
warum denn so aufbrausend. 
Nach meiner Kenntniss sind bei den BaySf seit der Forstreform (glaub 2005 war die) keine Förster mehr verbeamtet worden. Wazu auch, ist ein wirtschaftendes Unternehmen, welches dem Freistaat gehört, dazu braucht es doch keine Beamten mit hoheitlichen Aufgaben. Bei Siemens sind doch auch keine Beamten beschäftigt. Merkst was?


----------



## RitcheyP650 (2. Dezember 2022)

Warum sieht es nach dem Harvestereinsatz aus wie schweins? Ein Harvester braucht eine möglichst hohe Stückmasse um auf bezahlbare Erntekosten pro m3 zu kommen. Dann wird meist etwas mehr entnommen als vielleicht waldbaulich sinnvoll. Darum arbeite ich überwiegend mit Motorsäge, Seilwinde Rückewagen. Die kosten bleiben gleich ob ich für 5 Bäume anrücke oder für 50. 
Der Harvester ist natürlich wesentlich schlagkräftiger, hohe Arbeitssicherheit und wenig Personal notwendig. Motorsäge ist gefährlich, und beschwerlich, wer kanns denn heute noch? Aber schöne Arbeit, ich machs gerne.


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2022)

Wir könnten da jetzt locker eine Debattierrunde über Sinn und Unsinn von aktueller Forstbewirtschaftung machen. Da gibt es durchaus konträre Ansichten was z.B. alle 30 Meter Rückegassen bringen sollen. Da wäre wir dann auch schnell bei Bodenverdichtung...
Was die Holzernte7Rückegassen über alte Wanderwege betrifft - oft ist es das einfachste und oft wird auch beim auszeichnen einfach nicht mitgedacht

Es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass jeder alte Waldweg auf 3,5 Meter verbreitet und schwerlasttauglich gemacht wird. Mich ärgert es jedes mal wenn alte Wege, die eigentlich schon als Kulturgut gelten sollten, platt gemacht werden....


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Dezember 2022)

RitcheyP650 schrieb:


> wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die Rückegasse oder Weg, beides wenig oder gar nicht befestigt, werden bei intakten Wäldern ohne unvorhergesehene Kalamitäten oft 5 oder 8 Jahre gar nicht benutzt und befahren. Dann wird wieder mal geerntet und befahren. In den 8 Jahren wächst alles zu, bis auf die Wanderspur.


Rein optisch macht es diesen Eindruck, aber tatsächlich ist es nicht so bei schweren Geräten: Dass der Boden auf lange Zeit verdichtet ist, merkt man daran, dass solche Stellen meist notorische Matschlöcher sind. Klar gibt es Senken, die natürlicherweise nass sind, aber tatsächlich sind die meisten Matschlöcher auf Wegen genau auf den Abschnitten, die irgendwann mal mit schwerem Gerät befahren worden sind. Und das kann 10 Jahre+ her sein.


----------



## RitcheyP650 (5. Dezember 2022)

Da gebe ich dir recht, Bodenverdichtung ist ein großes Problem. Daher arbeite ich motormanuell mit Traktor etc.. Das muss zeitlich auch leistbar sein. Gleich vorweg, ein Rückepferd ist das allerletzte was in meinen Wald kommt. Die Schäden am stehenden Bestand sind enorm. Und Langholz geht mit Pferd nur im Kahlschlag. Aber alle 40m eine verdichtete Gasse sollte man auch nicht überdramatisieren. Irgendwie muss es nunmal raus.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Dezember 2022)

Rückegassen sehe ich auch nicht als Problem, sofern sie nicht jedes Jahr neu befahren werden, denn ein paar Feuchtbiotope kann jeder Wald gut vertragen und nach 2-3 Jahren steht in den Gassen eh viel neuer Bewuchs aller Art.
 Es sind eher die kleinen verschlungenen Waldwege um die es geht, fährt dort der Waldbauer mit seinem Trecker bei Frost oder trockenem Wetter durch passiert nicht viel und der Weg bleibt erhalten. Aber sobald die Harvesterfahrer anrücken war es das mit Weg. Sie graben sich metertief ein, zerstören die nur leichte Schotterauflage unserer Vorväter und Rücksicht auf die Witterung nehmen sie auch nicht. Sollten sie sich mal erbarmen und nach getaner Arbeit den Weg wenigstens wieder glatt schieben, so verschwindet er oft trotzdem binnen kurzer Zeit, da in der schön zerwühlten weichen Unterlage jetzt Samen aller Art guten Grund zum Keimen finden. Ganz besonders Brombeeren freuen sich über den neu gewonnen Lebensraum. 
 Nichts gegen Harvester, dort wo man Plantagen findet mit kilometerlangen graden Waldautobahnen, gerne. Aber in kleinteiligen Wäldern, mit halbwegs intakter Natur und touristisch attraktiven Wegen, dort muss diese Art Waldwirtschaft wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## major_fox (8. Dezember 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Waldarbeiter haben auf einer Länge von 850 Metern aus einem ehemals wunderschönen Waldweg mit kleinen Naturjumps und schönen Anliegern eine 5 Meter breite, braune, schlammige, pflanzenfreie Waldautostrasse gebaut


Ich glaube, da war ich am 22. April 2022 unterwegs, der untere Teil des Keplerpfades bei St. Ötzen war da schon total zerfahren von den Harvestern. Wie ironisch, das ist das einige Mal, dass ich dort in der Gegend unterwegs war (Durchreise Mehrtagestour), der Abschnitt kommt mir jedes Mal vors innere Auge wenn ich von harvesterschäden höre, und jz finde ich heraus dass des sogar im Forum kleinere Wellen schlägt.


----------

